# Barrel lenght



## philip buchanan (Oct 18, 2007)

Any thoughts on the pros or cons between a 26" and 28" barrel, using the same choke...Is sighting plane the only real difference....

Thanks....Phil


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Out in the open 28 is just fine. If you are going in the woods a lot a shorter barrel is nice. Also longer equals smoother swing, shorter less weight.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

And if you shoot Churchill style, the sighting plane is way less an issue (if even one at all).
Pete


----------

